# Torn Bicep?



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

I was stretching my arm the other day and I see this big ass line down my biceps that caves in.  I had seen it before but not that big, I though it was nothing to worry about. But it seems like it???s getting bigger. Have you guys ever seen something like that before?


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 6, 2004)

Never seen that. I had a buddy that tore a bicep but it was at the top just below the shoulder. never saw something in the middle like that.


----------



## eskimo515 (Aug 6, 2004)

Weird?  does it hurt?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

I saw a guy once with a torn muscle and the main thing that I saw was a lot of purple (bruise).  The guy tore his calf and almost the whole calf area turned purple.  For what I understand, when the muscle tears, you have a hemorrage, so unless it hurts like crazy and it's bruised, I don't think it is a tear.  Still, weird.....


----------



## PwrJ (Aug 6, 2004)

Does it hurt? If it does then I would start worrying about.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

eskimo515 said:
			
		

> Weird?  does it hurt?



Not really, I can curl and so on what I usually do without discomfort  . I injured my shoulder some time back during football season and never went to the doc. I didn???t want to seat out   I wonder if this has something to do with that and it just got worst and worst with time. This has me really worried now; it???s not noticeable until I stretch my arm back.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 6, 2004)

Heh, dude. It's called a *BI*ceps for a reason. There are 2 parts, though they share an insertion point. It is a sign of a well developed bicep when you can strentch or flex and see the separation point like the one in that image. Don't sweat it at all. Do lat pulldowns when chicks walk by in the gym and watch their faces when they see the biceps split.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Heh, dude. It's called a *BI*ceps for a reason. There are 2 parts, though they share an insertion point. It is a sign of a well developed bicep when you can strentch or flex and see the separation point like the one in that image. Don't sweat it at all. Do lat pulldowns when chicks walk by in the gym and watch their faces when they see the biceps split.



But I don???t have anything like that on my right arm . My right arm is stronger too

I guess better get to work on the right if thats what really is it


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a split on my right biceps and not my left. And my left arm is 1/6th bigger. Perhaps that muscle wasn't designed to be identical, perhaps it's a result of the way I do certain lifts.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 6, 2004)

1/16th rather.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I have a split on my right biceps and not my left. And my left arm is 1/6th bigger. Perhaps that muscle wasn't designed to be identical, perhaps it's a result of the way I do certain lifts.



For me is all the way around, my left arm (the one with the split) is bigger then my right but weaker. Man you have taken some big weight off my shoulders, I was kinda freaking out at this


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Heh, dude. It's called a *BI*ceps for a reason. There are 2 parts, though they share an insertion point. It is a sign of a well developed bicep when you can strentch or flex and see the separation point like the one in that image. Don't sweat it at all. Do lat pulldowns when chicks walk by in the gym and watch their faces when they see the biceps split.


You learn something new every day.  
Great post...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

I knew there where two just as triceps there are three but I didn???t know where they joined


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2004)

I doubt its torn without intense pain and bruising, but it would make it appear as if you are ripped to shyt and back, or just that your seperation is pretty intense.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I doubt its torn without intense pain and bruising, but it would make it appear as if you are ripped to shyt and back, or just that your seperation is pretty intense.



Haha if I where to say I???m far away from ripped, that would be an understatement.  Probably my separation is just a bit above average.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2004)

I've seen a couple guys that have totally seperated and shredded biceps, some people are just like that. I can see my bicep seperation pretty much only when doing side lateral work.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Thank god for SF's post.  I was staarting to freak out.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

You also have it PreMier?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

No, but that picture was freakin me out.

One of my buddies has a torn bicep, and never got it fixed.  God, what a mess


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 7, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> You also have it PreMier?


You lucky bastard


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You lucky bastard



lol is not excaly something I'm really too excited about


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I doubt its torn without intense pain and bruising...



ditto....I have seen a couple pec tears and the pain is intense and there is bruising, discoloration, etc.

no idea what that is, but does not appear to be any type of tear.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 8, 2004)

isnt that where your main biceps vain is?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 8, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> isnt that where your main biceps vain is?



Yup it's around there just can't see it on the pic. I was stretching my arm back not flexing.


----------



## Msltank (Mar 3, 2011)

It seems to me like you have a partial tendon tear from the attachment on your shoulder, 
YOu will need to see a sports med ortho to confirm this.
I also see you have a gap near your lower biceps,
the muscle is starting to shorten
You need physio or surgery to correct this.
MSLTANK




KataMaStEr said:


> Not really, I can curl and so on what I usually do without discomfort  . I injured my shoulder some time back during football season and never went to the doc. I didn???t want to seat out  I wonder if this has something to do with that and it just got worst and worst with time. This has me really worried now; it???s not noticeable until I stretch my arm back.


----------



## GMO (Mar 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> ditto....I have seen a couple pec tears and the pain is intense and there is bruising, discoloration, etc.
> 
> no idea what that is, but does not appear to be any type of tear.




Exactly.  I've torn my anterior delt, and let me tell you, when you tear a muscle you don't have to ask anyone whether or not it is torn.  The pain speaks for itself.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2011)

Msltank said:


> It seems to me like you have a partial tendon tear from the attachment on your shoulder,
> YOu will need to see a sports med ortho to confirm this.
> I also see you have a gap near your lower biceps,
> the muscle is starting to shorten
> ...


You know this thread is 6 years old right? haha.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL.. I wonder how that bicep is doing now?


----------

